# Evo dog food, anyone used?



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I am still searching for a food that is healthy for all three dogs but does not contribute to Smarty's urinary track infections. Has anyone tried Evo Ancestral Diet?&#8230;Protein rich, ultra low carbs and no grains. It has came very highly recommended by a German Sheppard breeder The labeling is impressive, ingredients look good and with the sample bag the girls love it and think it is a treat.

I looked for *Evo* on HF search and could not find where it had be discussed at all.


----------



## kaybee (May 27, 2009)

Hi, I am new here and just happened to see your post. My Hav is having some allergy issues and I just switched him to this food in the red meat. He was on the Innova Puppy and I thought it would help with his stools. A couple of good days but overall no real improvement. He seems to like the food okay but I think it is pretty rich so I don't give him so much and mix it with the wet from the same line. Overall it is a wonderful company from all that I have read online... very healthy and controlled well.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

There has been alot of talk about the Innova kibble, there is a huge difference between Innova and the Innova Evo, with the Evo being the better high end food. You can refer to http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/ as well.

I tried to put Baloo on the Innova Evo small bites Chicken from raw....with no success because he likes the raw too much lol. I think there are a few folks using it though if you search Innova you should be able to find some.


----------



## kaybee (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for the information, I looked on there and the EVO seems to be for adult dogs (it says especially large breeds due to protien content) do you think it is too much for my 9 month old and that I should go back to the puppy formula??? Thanks


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We used Evo Red Meat small bites for a while but switched to Before Grains because Scooter was getting so picky. Evo, among others, was recommended to me by our vet and the guys at the store where we buy food say it's great too. Sometimes I buy the small, sample packs to use as treats because I know it's good quality. Scooter was on it for at least the first six months we had him and nobody ever mentioned that it wasn't for puppies.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

I was told at the store by the owner (she is also a dog trainer and breeder) and by my vet that the Evo small bites has all the nutrients needed for puppies too. Baloo will eat it, just likes his raw alot better. I still have almost a full bag, sometimes I give him some at night if he seems hungry or if we did alot of training/walking in the day and I think he needs more. DH still wants to switch to dog food, we may do the evo wet and dry (if he wins this battle ) 

My vet and the dog health food store also recommended Orijen. There are alot of good dog foods in the market now, it is really a hard choice to make. Good luck!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

evo rocks, my girl does very well on this kibble mixed with a tbsp of evo canned. i have not had any problems with this food and it is rated very highly. there are a quite a few of us that feed this to our havs.

don't worry about puppy food vs. adult food, from what little research i've done it's a simple marketing ploy and she will totally be fine on adult evo.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

M three are on Evo Chicken Small bites exclusively. Gabby is only 15 weeks and it is great for her too. It is a highly recommended food. All three are demand feeding which makes my life real easy and makes them happy campers.
Carole


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I use EVO Chicken and Beef small bites. I buy a small bag of each and mix them together. They are doing very well on the EVO. They very rarely have runny stools, and don't poop as often.


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

I've found that mine need variety. So, although I buy them both chicken and red meat small bites Evo, they sometimes refuse to eat it and I'll give them a different brand and they eat like little piggies. A week later, I put down Evo and they eat it just fine again. I don't mix the red meat and chicken, but I do rotate.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I did and I do. I like it. I know some say it is too strong for weak tummies but none of my 3 have had a problem. Others complain that some dogs will get overweight on it. I hadn't had that problem either. I have done both the chicken and the red meat. Mine prefer the red meat but I don't like keeping them on the same protein source all the time.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Amanda, I was rotating the beef with the chicken and Gabby would get loose stools. The vet said it is best to keep to one protein source. Maybe she will be less sensitive as she matures.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Carole- I bet she will out grow it. I had the toughest time with Dora up until like 18 months or so. Not sure how much was her lack of socialization or what but the only thing she did fine on was plain wellness super 5 lamband rice kibble. If I gave her anything else, she would be butt bath everyday. The problem was Belle was losing weight on that kibble when she barely had anything to lose. Now, Dora is the one who can eat anything and does! We call her iron tummy. I almost forgot about her puppyhood but my MIL reminded me cause whenever we visited Dora would find a sprinkle of their dogs food, the cat food, etc and get ill there!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I like EVO and used it on my adults and puppies for several years without complaint. I recently switched to NOW and love it too.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Kathy said:


> I like EVO and used it on my adults and puppies for several years without complaint. I recently switched to *NOW* and love it too.


What is NOW? :redface:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

irishnproud2b said:


> I've found that mine need variety. So, although I buy them both chicken and red meat small bites Evo, they sometimes refuse to eat it and I'll give them a different brand and they eat like little piggies. A week later, I put down Evo and they eat it just fine again. I don't mix the red meat and chicken, but I do rotate.


My guys are the same. They get bored after a month or so. I used to feed Evo small bites chicken. They liked that, as well as Orijens. They are sick of the dry, so I am currently feeding wet, until they turn their noses up to it!


----------



## dneese (Jun 25, 2009)

I like to mix 1/4 cup EVO red meat small bites with a teaspoon of the organic dog food that comes in a roll warmed up. She gets that twice a day. We tried every kind of dogfood on her and this is what she likes.


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

EVO has WAAAY too much protein for Havs. I know of several dogs that have had liver problems because of the excess protein. I strongly suggest to my puppy owners that they DONT feed EVO (I call it EVIL EVO) because of the problems we've seen.

JMO


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We used Evo for a while but Scooter was so picky he often wouldn't eat it. They do much better on Before Grains.


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

As I said previously, mine do best with variety, but they still enjoy Evo. Ann, what is Before Grains? It sounds like a protein food also. Where do you get it?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Before Grains is Merrick BG and they have several choices. I tried it as a sample when Scooter wouldn't eat his Evo and he really liked it so we stuck with it.


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

Do you use the dry or canned, or both?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Janizona said:


> EVO has WAAAY too much protein for Havs. I know of several dogs that have had liver problems because of the excess protein. I strongly suggest to my puppy owners that they DONT feed EVO (I call it EVIL EVO) because of the problems we've seen.
> 
> JMO


According to Whole Dog Journal, the protein in EVO is good and there is a difference between good protein and bad protein.

My dogs all did very well on EVO. Think about what a raw diet consists of which is mostly good protein.

Just another thought to consider.


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm sure that EVO is a good food. My comment only came from the fact that 4 of my (adult) pup owners had problems with their kids and we found elevated liver results in all of them. They all were feeding EVO. They went off the food and within 2 months the liver results were back to normal. Coincidence? Maybe but I still won't recommend EVO for Havs. I know there are folks that love it and so do their dogs. I did see that you were feeding it and didn't have a problem. 

With the liver testing that Hav breeders are doing, I wonder if any of the elevated results could be attributed to feeding EVO? Hmmm I'd love to know!


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

Janet, what do you recommend to your owners now?


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

I've been feeding Eagle Pack Holistic Chicken and have been happy with it. There are many other good foods out there now. We've come a long way since Gravy Train, haven't we!! I think when I was a kid my mom fed our dog AttaBoy or something awful like that. LOL


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

Ever since owning Havs there has been controversy about high protein kibble vs. low proteing. I have read alot and made my own decision. I now mix Innova and either Evo or Orijen.


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

Good for you! That is the best way to do it, educate yourself and make the best decision for you and your pet. We all try to do that I'm sure.


----------

